# dash pad



## 66gto (Dec 21, 2006)

need some advice on removing what looks like an aftermarket dash pad. can't tell if it replaces the original or just covers over the original??? thanks


----------



## Topgoat (Sep 10, 2006)

A replacement pad would feel somewhat more spongy than a shell. A shell will feel like, well like a hard plastic shell. If it's a shell, you will find that is is glued onto the original pad with adhesive. You will probably destroy the pad when you try to take it off.


----------



## 66gto (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks for the reply, i finally found three bolts that were way up under the dash near the top,need long arms, once i unscrewed the nuts bingo the whole thing came off!!


----------

